# Central Ohio Trout?



## JeremyDavis (Jun 24, 2008)

New to the boards here... I was wondering if anyone knew where I could find some decent trout fishing in the Cbus area. I am looking for a place to maybe try my luck when I can't get up to the big lake. Any help or advice is appreciated.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Jeremy,
I think Loudonville may be about 40 miles from you. The Clearfork River there has been good to me for several years now. Stop in at Mad River Outfitters in Columbus...they are VERY helpful!
Mike


----------



## JeremyDavis (Jun 24, 2008)

I have been to MRO several times and yes they are very helpful. I am heading up to Marblehead this weekend and my wife's parents live in Mansfield so I am hopefully going to be able to fish some this weekend. I am gonna try Apple Creek again. I know it's not a trout stream but it is stocked with rainbow and brown so it is a little more forgiving for us beginners. I am going to fish Cold Creek saturday or sunday depending on weather.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Hint for Apple Creek...have some black woolly buggers with you.
Mike


----------



## JeremyDavis (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks Mike, I have some and will take them with me. Hopefully the storms hold off and the water stays at a fishable level...


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

The Mad River is 15 minutes from my house, I could walk there from work. Mostly browns in the 9-12" range but I have caught 19 & 21" ones before. #18 BH prince under a hopper or cricket pattern is my favorite summer combo here.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

Where is apple creek? I know it's near wooster but where is there actually access to it?


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

right off of rt 30 and madison rd exit by the bob evans go north to schellin park and make a right and head in about a 1/2 mile


----------

